# Jacks,Sharks,Tarpon Sunday 7-23



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

Well here we go again man i'll tell you i've been fishing here in galveston all my life and i can't remember the gulf being this flat for this long. Well back to fishing my longtime fishing buddy and i headed out again chasing tarpon in the gulf, we found acres of bait (bumpers) in about 30 feet of water and yes some taropn in the 100 lb plus range. We didn't land any had some screaming runs, and landed quite a few sharks, jacks and kingfish were following baits to the boat but would not eat, seems the bait of choice was live mullet no hits on dead shad or lures.

Here are a few pics if you look close you will see how far out we were those condos are on east beach i know the local tarpon guides don't want you to know but they were around in the same area looking too, oh and here is a pic of a couple of homemade **** pop type lures we have been using these for years and the work, well good fishing


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

did you catch any jacks?


----------



## Txpintal (Sep 19, 2004)

Yea It was a Sweet day out there all day. Caught sharks Sharpnose, and Blacktips. No Jacks Or Tarpon. Found a pod but no luck. We used Live and cut Mullet, along with shad. We found a pretty good trout bite at the Jettys on topwaters before we left to go chase Shrimp boats and such.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i was out there with ya today and sat we tried for tarpon in the same area u did but did not see any tarpon that was our sole purpose of this trip--we used same lure u did that paddle tail---congrats on finding the pod


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

nice report and thank you for the tip.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sweet as usual.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Txpintal said:


> Yea It was a Sweet day out there all day. Caught sharks Sharpnose, and Blacktips. No Jacks Or Tarpon. Found a pod but no luck. We used Live and cut Mullet, along with shad. We found a pretty good trout bite at the Jettys on topwaters before we left to go chase Shrimp boats and such.


A Pod????? Is that like a pile???


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

From what I remember about tarpon fishing in the keys, a pod is 3 fish to a dozen or so. More than a dozen, call it a school.
good luck
MO


----------



## mr sharkey (Aug 5, 2004)

Is the reel in your first pic a Shimano Triton - circa early 80's? Looks like one. Those are nice old reels.


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes it is a Triton got any for sale we can't get parts for them


----------



## mr sharkey (Aug 5, 2004)

I know that's right! I need to rebuild the drag on a couple but can't get the parts. I am afraid to use them on tarpon because I dont think they would hold up.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Suggestion*

On your baits you made. Get rid of those snap swivels, they won't last long and cut the shank off of the jig head hook. Gater


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

mozingo1952 said:


> From what I remember about tarpon fishing in the keys, a pod is 3 fish to a dozen or so. More than a dozen, call it a school.
> good luck
> MO


Last I heard :
fish- schools
bird- flocks 
lions- prides
dolphins- pods
Must be some of that neo-fishin lingo.


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

i'm with ya school of tarpon pods of dolphin at least that is what i was taught


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

hey sharkey you have drag on your tritons ours have been worn out for years let me know if you find any parts


----------



## TopAholic (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks for sharin!


----------

